# Is this bud rot?



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 3, 2020)

See pics for an issue i just noticed. I had a couple of buds I noticed were brown and when ripped apart had some fuzzy white stuff in them, also found a seed . 
They are Bubba Kush in week 5/6 of flower, outside in pots. 
Is this bud rot? What do I do?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Thats definitely not good. Sounds like PM and nanners.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

That looks like bud rot to me.  I've had WPM and I've never seen it not be on the leaves waaaay more than buds themselves.

Anything with any mold whether bud rot or WPM you should throw away, nothing healthy about consuming or smoking mold.   Anything that to your eye doesn't look like mold, make sure to wash your harvest in peroxide water (just ask and I'll help).  Wash, just for insurance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I am on the vote of Bud Rot also, is it just that bud or all over?
Clip that sucker and toss it now Stat   . get rid of the bud  Just the affected buds not whole plant
Keep the rest of the plant dry and low humidity . 
Bud rot spreads very very quickly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I grew a strain a while back that would get bud rot end of Aug always unless covered from rain and if it got wet I used a electric blower to dry the leaves and plant good.  Greencure applied weekly will help any Powdery mildew.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 3, 2020)

It was 3 areas (bud only) on one plant and 1 area on another.  I cut off and threw away the rotten area and buds next to them. 



RosterTheCog said:


> I am on the vote of Bud Rot also, is it just that bud or all over?
> Clip that sucker and toss it now Stat   . get rid of the bud  Just the affected buds not whole plant
> Keep the rest of the plant dry and low humidity .
> Bud rot spreads very very quickly




Impossible to control humidity and hard to keep dry, with dew every morning and rain.  I can put on covered deck for short periods during rain, unless I have visitors or the grandchildren are out there, due to space constraints.  I even had them on the covered deck with a fan on them after a rain last week.  Last few days has been rain and then high humidity with a couple of cool nights in there. According to my research this morning this is the perfect conditions for the rot to develop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

You are correct, rain and high humidity are perfect for budrot
Some strains get it worse than others too, some are breed more resistance to it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I suggest keep doing what you are doing and dry plants after rain with fans, watch it everyday
Trim any rot as soon as you see new , and wash you trimmers in alcohol when done before cuttin plant again
Spreads like crazy


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 3, 2020)

Upon further inspection, not in direct sunlight, there were a few more areas affected on both plants.  Snipped off the offending buds and will now hope for the best.  Very frustrating after 4 months of growing to be throwing buds away.  I hope it doesn’t keep spreading and turn the entire plant to garbage. 

File this under extreme irony: a plant I use to relieve anxiety and help me sleep is making me anxious and causing me to lose sleep.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Have you considered spraying with peroxide/ water?   It will kill spores and help you not let it spread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Check this Link will explain a lot to you








						Bud Rot on marijuana plants
					

Bud Rot on marijuana plants




					www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Have you considered spraying with peroxide/ water?   It will kill spores and help you not let it spread.



I have not as I thought you were not to spray anything on the buds.  Enlighten me, what dilution would I use and is spraying the buds okay.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

with peroxide water, yes, and a few other things, but I would ONLY do it if you have a scope and can see that you're killing/keeping the spores gone and only for a short time.   It's no guarantee, but sometimes, if you get the affected buds gone and there's no other molds, you can make it to harvest with a few unaffected buds, like Roster says, it spread very fast! 

50/50 mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide/ distilled or ro water

Make sure never to spray when the sun's out, it can damage things.   If you do spray, like Roster suggested, I would also make sure everything is as dry as you can make it, especially at night.

Good luck!   I hope you get some harvest at least!


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 8, 2020)

Well the weather is not helping my issues, 2 days of cool temps, rain and no sun. The plants are on the covered deck during the rain but the air is very damp also.  I’ve been cutting out more rotted buds every day, and with some PWM also so I went with some peroxide spray to see how that will work out. The grow was going so well the first 3-1/2 months I was actually thinking, “I can’t believe people have so many issues growing, it’s so easy!”  Jinxed myself, Wow, was I wrong!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 8, 2020)

Just when you let your guard down, huh? 

I'm so sorry!   Keep at it and hopefully you get a decent harvest.   Again, I'm wishing you a lot of luck too!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Bruinfn4lf said:


> Well the weather is not helping my issues, 2 days of cool temps, rain and no sun. The plants are on the covered deck during the rain but the air is very damp also.  I’ve been cutting out more rotted buds every day, and with some PWM also so I went with some peroxide spray to see how that will work out. The grow was going so well the first 3-1/2 months I was actually thinking, “I can’t believe people have so many issues growing, it’s so easy!”  Jinxed myself, Wow, was I wrong!


It is not your fault, not much you can do when Mother Nature tosses a curve ball with rin and high humidity at harvest time. Happens to the best of us.
I lost a nice OD crop 2 yrs ago after half the tree broke away in trop storm winds and rain then never dried back up for days.
Rot was strong that day Luke.
Check some seed swinging sites ( Go with a Popular site) and look for disease free, mold resistant phenos/strains.
Makes a difference when it comes to Sept, end of August,.
You will get there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

OK I am not affiliated with this site but a search came back like this








						Mold Resistant Strains and Pot Seeds for Expert Growers
					

Prevent bud rot by growing cannabis strains that can withstand mold. Buy mold-resistant strains for outdoor growing to avoid mold from getting into your plants.




					shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for the encouragement peoples.  I’m thinking an auto flower may be the way to go next year, what does everyone think?  A small greenhouse to put them out of the rain may be an option too, although I have little room and the spot I have to put it may have too much stray light at night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

I happen to like Autos. Then again i like to grow just about anything.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 8, 2020)

I had a grow a few years back,everything was on track,plants were 6 to seven feet.A week of rain and a lax(and cocky)attitude about prevention,and the entire grow was toast,20 plants into the trash.A valuable lesson, albeit an expensive one.If you keep getting bud rot,maybe time to chop it,and save what you can.FYI auto's get various molds as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Also try and find Strains that do better in those moist conditions. Sativa's do better in moist conditions. They are tall with narrow leaves.


----------



## anthonybrigs (Sep 10, 2020)

Have you found any inch worms on the plant...sometimes the green worm will do that to a bud  from the inside out.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 10, 2020)

Mike143 said:


> I had a grow a few years back,everything was on track,plants were 6 to seven feet.A week of rain and a lax(and cocky)attitude about prevention,and the entire grow was toast,20 plants into the trash.A valuable lesson, albeit an expensive one.If you keep getting bud rot,maybe time to chop it,and save what you can.FYI auto's get various molds as well.




I was thinking the autos would be finished before our late summer/early fall damp cooler weather kicked in and avoid the conditions most favourable to the rot.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 10, 2020)

anthonybrigs said:


> Have you found any inch worms on the plant...sometimes the green worm will do that to a bud  from the inside out.



No, I haven’t seen any inchworms or other insects, except for some fruit flies stuck in the good sticky stuff. The inchworms I have seen on my property tend to like rose bushes and usually end up flatter than when I first see them.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bruinfn4lf said:


> Thanks for the encouragement peoples.  I’m thinking an auto flower may be the way to go next year, what does everyone think?  A small greenhouse to put them out of the rain may be an option too, although I have little room and the spot I have to put it may have too much stray light at night.


This is the place to learn all these folks here are wonderful help


----------



## Chad.Westport (Sep 29, 2020)

If you inspect that bud or others with the bud rot, do you see any evidence of caterpillars? (holes, **** etc.) Some of your buds look fine and some are destroyed, usually a caterpillar has made a hole in the bud, it forms the bud rot but other buds are unaffected unless spores or the caterpillar reach them too.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Sep 29, 2020)

I did not see any caterpillars, just rot.
  I cut the 2 bubba kush down yesterday, what was left of them anyway.  I inspected the buds closely on every branch before hanging them to dry. Found a few more bad buds.

Just today, I found a small amount of rot on the tip of the main cola and another prominent bud of my really healthy looking white widow. It was a runt in May and I was going to discard. I cut off the rot and will hope for the best.
Pics from Last Friday September 25


----------

